# Getting my caribe today



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I should be getting my 10 5-6" caribe in an hour or so. I cant wait. I'll try to posts some pics when they show up.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats, share your new Cariba pics!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Will, Damn truck just passed my house.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

so you aren't getting them today?? but congrats anyways, i got mine last week and he is sweet


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats, I see alot of happy cariba owners. Your tank is gonna kick ass


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Get some pics up ASAP of the new guys.

~Dj


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i cant wait to order soem from pedro just gotta get my tank together 1st then again i really want a beast of a tank maybe ill wait till i get my house cause i ultimately want a 125 ,300 and 500 and the 500 will have 5caribe,3piraya,3rbp, 2 yellow natt







maybe it;ll be betetr if i wait thats all i got to hold onto since my tank broke


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> Will, Damn truck just passed my house.










Thats the worst!!! Waiting for a package, seeing UPS/FedEx swing by, and pass up your house!!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Tell me about it. Now Im not sure if he actually shipped them today. Imma try calling him.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Just got the phone with him. He said he had to buy containers to bag each one of them separate, and wont get here till tomorrow. I understand and appreciate all he is doing. One more day of torture. AHH I'll be sure to post up some pics as soon as I can. Good looking out Pedro.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

damn that sucks









it will make getting them tommorow 10 times better!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

haha they are in. Snaped a few shots but will post them later! they look good, thanx a lot pedro!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Garg, the last couple hours/day/mins seem to take forever huh when your waiting for your fish. I know how you feel. I get so jumpy. Your going to have one mean shoal! Post some feeding vids. It will definitly be a show!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

My next goal is a nice quality dig cam. Right now I have the crappy web cms, and the lack of quality in the pics shows that. I will come out with some nice shots, but have to edit to make a lil brighter. As far as feeding vids, Im better off if I wait to get a new cam. Good news, first kill took less than 20 minutes after introducing to my tank. No pics untill tonight guys, I need a lil help from KQ.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Glad you got your boyz!!! I know your hella excited!!! Garg, were they still doped up for the trip?? How were they acting and how long did it take for then to start getting active??

Post up man!!! Im in that stage you were in a couple days past.. soon to get my mine!!! Just wanna know how it'll be beforehand!!







A taste of what Ill be going through!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

whoo-woo..congrads


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I'll get them on here in a few minutes, just gotta laugh bout the avatar. Your a prick x, lmao


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah I hope you guys really get your caribe in real soon. Kinda messed up, but the wait will be worth it atleast. I only had a couple that were a lil messed up besides fin nips. One looks like he has a heater burn behind his left eye, and the other just rubbed his bottom lip raw and sliced it a lil in his container while being shipped. I just sent them to KQ, and she will post them up for me. I wish I had a decent cam, woulda showed hoe much more beautiful they are. Oh yeah, pedro wasn't kidding about them being larger than what he sells them for. Some of the new ones are larger than my old ones. Oh and before anyone asks, yes I have them all in my 135, and yes I have my older 3 caribe and 3 reds in there as well. I have seen people overstock their tanks with reds, but nothing else. HAHA this is only for a couple of weeks anyway, getting another tank real soon. I am going to do 2 WC per week, to keep parameters low, and I have plenty of filtration. Well, lets see some pics now. Thanx to all, and thanx to the man, Pedro, you da sh*t!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

The pics will be up here in just a minute. I have to modify a few things on my comp, and get the set, then I'll get the pics posted... If you've waited this long, you can wait a few more minutes...


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

haha, I wanna see them, oh wait I have them, nevermind. I have a shot when they were still in the package, just showing what an amazing job pedro did, and one of them floating in a my tank in the bag, then some of them. In a few you can see the one with the lip thing, but I have no worries, he's gonna be fine in no time. Thanx to KQ who has yet again helped me with my computer stupidity.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

here's the package. Aint she purdy!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

floating in my tank.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

the one on the far left, was one of my previous ones. Look he already made new friends.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Alil stressed after shipping


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

1,2,3,4,5,6 sh*t how many in total do you ask.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

13 caribe 3 reds, muahahahaha


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> 13 caribe 3 reds, muahahahaha


 Nice!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

skittisness level very low, they are already striking a pose.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

bout half of them in a quarter tank shot!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

rubbed raw


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

AH-HA! FINALLY THE LAST ONE DONE!!! *All would have been done @ once, but G wanted all one by one so that he can reply to them...* ENJOY YOUR PICTURES!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

HAHA look at the feeder swimming away as fast as he could. Yeah not a shabby way to get some posts in, muahahaha. thank you pedro and KQ.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

double post. Whatcha think?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Fool, you owe me. You got some nice fish there... just dont flip them off, they may get hungry...







Ah well, it was your time well spent...


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

and money fool. but it was worth it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I word.. MuthaFreak'in NICE!!!
















Good shoal you got going Gargoyle!!! Damn.. couple more hrs for mine!!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

thanx bro, hope u enjoy yours as much as I have mine.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Awesome collection very awesome.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats Gargoyle, very nice!
That'll be one hell of a pack once acclimatized
















Good luck!!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

yea, buying the biggest koi I can find on sunday. Last night I threw in a handful of chopped beefheart, and lemme tell you, it was an amazing site. It musta been about half of the actual beefheart, thats a lot. Thanx Furiers


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice..can't wait for my boys to arrive..later this eveing....congrads


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

so the wait is finally gonna be over. Im glad for not only you, but whoever else got the dizzick. You will enjoy greatly.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats dude







you are going to have fun








keep the pics comin


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Awesome collection. My Caribe has a huge mouth like those mo fo's do.

Joe


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Yes the new guys mouth is close to twice as big as the caribe I previously had. Got some more pics, and some are really unusual


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

must post more pics of your shoal....very nice..pedro get another A in my book...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice G...how many p do you have in that tank now?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

16. 13 caribe and 3 reds


----------



## Jakuraba (May 20, 2003)

Hey wussup yall! Those are some cool pics Gargoyle. I just put my Cariba (17) in my 150 gal. The heads on these things are hella fatter than any Piranha I've seen! Man they were hella stressed! Almost all of them have nipped fins. Some of them have their eyes sunken in really deep. I have 1 that has his lower row of teeth fully exposed! It looks killer! I wish I had a digital camera to post him up. 2 of them seem really weak & beat up :sad: I hope they make it.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I hope they do as well. Just get one of those cheap webcams for 30 bucks, some even cheaper. Thats what I have and it's not the best, but atleast I can share them. Good luck!


----------



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

That is a sweet shoal. I cannot wait for more pics, or even a feeding video!!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

As soon as I find a nice sized KOI I will buy it. Again it wont be the best quality video, but I just need to share the appetite my new boys have.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Follow up on the Koi frenzy, Gargoyle!! I wanna try that someday also!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

bout a month ago, I fed my 3 caribe and 3 reds bout a 6" KOI maybe bigger, and it took them a while to leave just the head. Im hoping to find a nice 10" KOI for my larger shoal. Imma try and find one before I go to work tomorrow.


----------

